# usa special strat



## Alan Small (Dec 30, 2019)

Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

I worked on one of those. A 2013. Nice guitars. This one is a pretty good price. The one I worked on, the guy had me put on a black pick guard and pickup covers. It was more of a metallic red colour, just gorgeous.


----------

